# هندسة الطيران عن بعد



## nobertadil (6 أغسطس 2015)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته, اخواني الاعزاء
ابحث عن افضل الجامعات لدراسة بكاريوس في هندسة الطيران عن بعد..مع العلم ان لدي خبرة 12 سنة في صيانة الطائرات وحاصل على رخصة صيانة محركات وهياكل من هيئة الطيران الامريكية.
ارجو ممن لديه خبره ومعلومات عن جامعة جيده وبسعر مناسب ان يساعدنا بها
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك​.....
​


----------

